# Maestro



## tgreen (Apr 15, 2008)

Did anyone watch the Meastro series on BBC2? I thought it was fantastic and really glad Perkins won. My original tip was Goldie but Perkins really excelled and threw herself into the music. I thought she led the orchestra extremely well and thoroughly deserved to win. 

Overall the series was a real hit I thought and really helps to promote classical music to the masses

thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

Really enjoyed the series and I do agree with you on Sue Perkins. Anyone who picked up on Roger Norrington's comments about her lack of a distinct beat should try watching Rattle!!
The only sour note to the series was having that prize a**hole Clive Anderson doing the presenting


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I liked watching it, it was interesting to see how the people got on. Sue Perkins was definately the most accomplished. But I give all of them credit for having the bottle to go on tv and do something alien to then.


Margaret


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

This brings up a question I've wondered about for some time. I do know a couple of ladies who occassionally lead orchestras. At least one is a composer. When is it approproate to address someone as "Maestro." Does this apply to anyone who leads an orchestra? And what about ladies? Maestro seems to be a masculine word. Is there a "Maestra?"


----------



## Elaryad (Jul 29, 2008)

In Portuguese we say "Maestro" for males and "Maestrina" for females.
Don't you have a similar word for "maestrina" in English?


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well there doesn't seem to be a different word for females. They all regardless of gender are called maestro. I suppose they don't mind, as long as they get the recognition they feel they deserve.


Margaret


----------



## Elaryad (Jul 29, 2008)

I came from metal music. Metal is plenty of males, period. 
When I started listening classical and read my first magazines I saw it was plenty of females playing extremly good and intense music. But conducting orchestras, almost none. And playing classical guitar unfortunately it's the same. 
But when it comes to play piano, viola da gamba, cello, violin, name it, we see lots and lots of talent.
On this month Diapason magazine is announcing the Festival d'Ambronay. Dedicated to ancient music, it will explore this year the repertoires and lives of female musicians from yesterday and today.

_Femmes, Le Génie Interdit?, _Festival d'Ambronay, from 18 September to 12 October.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

maestro is generally a term reserved for a veteran in the art of conducting, such as sir roger.


----------

